# Power boosters



## jflagstck64 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi...My name is jflagstick64...I am in the beginning stages of my 4th layout, but the first in 38 years...This layout will fully be DCC...I need to know what type of power booster do you recommend? Before I used the same DC boosters or do I need to now use DCC boosters ...Could you advise me on size and power? Thank you in advance for your input and knowledge on this subject


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

how big is the layout going to be? How many trains do you plan to run at the same time?


----------



## jflagstck64 (Jul 27, 2013)

HO Scale...Walk-in design...14ft down the two sides and 10 feet across the top...Two, possibility of not over three trains at one time...Thanks for your interest.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Im no expert, but I would think one 5amp booster would be enough to run that and allow you to run a few more if you decided to later.


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

any of the starter set would be enough to run a small lay out like that. ie NCE Power Pro or Zepher from digitrax


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There tons of threads here on the Forum to help you
with DCC. 

I kinda detected that you may not be totally up on the way
DCC works. It puts a constant modified ac voltage on the
track that carries the digital signal to decoders in the locos.

A DCC controller provides the digital data to the DCC booster
that is then connected to the track.

DCC is the way go to for the most fun and the most simple wiring.

Save the DC power packs you may have to power turnouts and lighting.

Don


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Up to three trains with possibly sound eventually...I'd go for a five amps command station to be safe,though a basic set as the Zephyr Extra (3.5 amps) should do the job with ease.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I have the Zephyr 2.5 amp. I can run 4 trains, 2 HO with sound, and 2 N with no sound, with no problems. Previously I had use a Bachmann EZ command (1 amp) and I could run all 4 with that but sometimes things were flaky so i think it was on the edge. Don


----------



## jflagstck64 (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks to all who have responded to my post...Please keep these coming..God Bless


----------

